

Emms 4.0 - lelf
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2014-07/msg00010.html

======
brunoqc
"EMMS is the Emacs Multimedia System. It tries to be a clean and small
application to play multimedia files from Emacs using external players. Many
of it's ideas are derived from MpthreePlayer , but it tries to be more general
and cleaner.

The fact that EMMS is based on external players makes it powerful, because it
supports all formats that those players support, with no effort from your
side."

[https://www.gnu.org/software/emms/](https://www.gnu.org/software/emms/)

~~~
jessaustin
Emacs: it was MS-Word before MS-Word was MS-Word.

EDIT: not that there's anything wrong with that!

~~~
lmedinas
Actually your sentence is far from the truth. RMS wanted Emacs to do WYSIWG
word processing since 25 years ago[1].

1- [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2013-11/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2013-11/msg00515.html)

~~~
jessaustin
I don't think I've ever seen the philosophy of emacs stated so concisely.

------
camperman
I've used emms for years to transcribe interviews and debates. It's wonderful.
Instead of switching to some other app to pause or rewind, I can type up what
I'm listening to and navigate the audio all within emacs.

~~~
autodidakto
Can I suggest a transcribers peddle?

~~~
camperman
Doesn't really work with restless leg syndrome...

------
mwfogleman
Why did they deprecate Last.fm support? Also, does anyone know a good Emms/mpd
setup?

~~~
sdegutis
The same reason they do everything else: on principle (alone).

~~~
parfe
[http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emms-
help/2014-03/msg00002...](http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emms-
help/2014-03/msg00002.html)

Hey look! the real reason.

"Last.fm killing off its subscription service"
[http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/26/last-fm-is-killing-off-
its...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/26/last-fm-is-killing-off-its-
subscription-radio-service-on-april-28/)

